# Diamondback Gun safes



## devil-dog

okay guys - I am about to make a decision on a gun safe - I would like to hear opinions on this particular safe....

Specifications: Model GS5940H by diamondback. 

I wanna get the most bang for the buck - and I am on a budget. 

This thing looks decent. Anyone out there have one?

thanks


----------



## killitgrillit

*Safe*

I have one and about 10 of my friends have them, can't remember model number off the top of my head, but I love it and so does everyone else I know of that has one.


----------



## devil-dog

killitgrillit said:


> I have one and about 10 of my friends have them, can't remember model number off the top of my head, but I love it and so does everyone else I know of that has one.



Thanks man... Yeah, from what I read on them they seem to be of good quality and very reasonably priced. That was a huge attraction for me... I need the most bang for the buck. Looks like I am going to go after the biggest one they have.


----------



## gahunter70

at that price point all the chinese imports are pretty much the same, will onlyslow down a thief, if you have a security system they will probably not take the time.12 ga or even 10 ga can be gotten through with a ax and the doors are not too hard to pry. Those safes are imported by a guy in North Augusta SC on atomic road, you can go directly to his warehouse and walk through it with him he has hundreds of safes on the floor  still wrapped he will not sell them though unless you get a scratch and dent because their are dealers in the area that he distributes to.
 I stopped by their the other day and now he is importing one with his own name called steelwater got to steelwater.com and check them out.I think he told me he would sell me a 72x42 for around $1500 but I think that is neg. if yo go their and pick it up.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBhOjWHbD6Mcheck this little video out.
 I have been researching safes for a long time trying to find the best for the buck and sturdy safes seem to be the best value. but if you want the best check out brown safe co. when price is no object


----------



## gahunter70

http://www.sturdysafe.com/LargeSafeSizesPriceList.jpg


----------



## devil-dog

those are nice. I'm sure they are nicely priced to.


----------



## gahunter70

I don't know why the price list would not post but he gave me a price on a 72x36 with the ceramic fire liner(which happens to be k-wool made at thermal ceramics in Augusta GA) with 7ga steel body and 14ga steel inside liner, a 5/16" steel door delivered for $2700 and some change. You can't get a comparable Browning that cheap and they are10ga. Now the brown safes they are high over 4000 starting but look how they are made I wish they were in my budget. Give sturdy safe an email and he will call you back. Super nice guy.


----------



## ArmyTaco

Anyone else have one now?


----------

